# Cleaning a printing plate



## Bixel (May 23, 2012)

The dump we are currently digging has had a good mix of odd items. The last couple times I have been digging I have dug advertising printing plates. The last time I dug 1/4 of a complete one. For some reason, you can see it was cut in half with a bandsaw, and then the piece I have was bent and broke off of another piece, so I only have 1/4 of the advertisement. The latest one is the complete ad.

 The major issue with the latest one is it was laying around a bunch of sheet metal and iron items, so it has a bunch of rust on it. What would be good to clean the rust off? I believe that these printing plates are lead. I have it soaking in vinegar right now, but just looking for other ideas for cleaning lead? or if anybody can tell me what the printing plates are actually made of??


----------



## surfaceone (May 23, 2012)

Hey Kyle,

 If you put up a picture to show the level of rust boils & carbuncles, perhaps someone can better advise. Have you access to an Ultrasonic Cleaner?

 All the Plate cleaning advice i found was geared towards removing ink build up, rather than dump adhesions...


----------



## riverdiver (May 28, 2012)

Hi Kyle,

 I have found several of these over the years while diving. All of mine are copper faced with a lead backing.
 Some I have left all cruddy, the others I cleaned up in a sand blaster cabinet using glass beads. The beads shatter upon impact and clean the copper and lead without removing any of the base material. A local metal shop could probably help you with this chore.


----------



## riverdiver (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Kyle,

 I finally found the photo I have of my some of my found plates as is and also cleaned. Do yours look like this?


----------



## Bixel (Jun 3, 2012)

I will get a pic of mine tomorrow. Things have been busy, and it got set aside, but I just picked it up tonight and was looking at it.

 Its not very corroded, more so its just that it has surface stains and a bit of rust build up on a couple places.


----------



## Der RattenfÃƒÂ¤nger (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd put it in destilled water. That'll wash of the rust and also chlorides that have been in the ground.
 Destilled water is always a good idea if you have any rusty items. And it is really gentle.

 Regards,
 Luca


----------

